# D-Link EBR-2310 Router problem



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi,

my new router is causing me headaches (and obviously many others!).

My internet alone (directly from modem) works just fine. But when going through my EBR-2310, it will lock down on random occasions (peer 2 peer, certain websites, etc) and all linked computers will loose internet until the program/site/whatever is shut down and some time has passed.

I've read many other posts and I'm not sure my problem is exactly the same.
-My driver is ok and the IP adresses dont seem to be the problem since I can go - most of the time - on the net.

Thanks for any help or compassion!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is this with a wired or wireless connection to the router?


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

Its a wired connection.

Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What router firmeware version do you have? You can check in the status page of the router.


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

I installed the driver from the CD that came with the router.

I'm trying to install the 1.05 firmware, but since its a .bin im trying to convert it to .iso to use with poweriso. It's not working: all 1.05 firmware (.bin) i download fail to convert into .iso (with magiciso): the program says "Can't find the file or file isn't CD image". At first the .bin firmware was taken in charge by VLC, now its a "Bootvis trace file"... I have no clue what that means and if that has influenced my incapacity to convert the .bin to .iso

I thought .bin were CD images, was I wrong???

Thanks


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

This website explains what a .bin file is, and the third file type best fits it for firmware. You don't need to convert the file to another extension; just save the file to the hard drive, then import it in the router (the .bin extension may only be what the router supports.) Just in case something goes wrong (such as if the file somehow is corrupted), I would save the the current configuration to the hard drive (the router should have an option to do that) first.


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sorry: I have no idea how to import a file to the router or how to save its configuration 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you know where in the router the page is? If not, please post a screenshot of any page in your router. If so, please post a screenshot of the firmware page.


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

Truth is: I have no clue how to go "in" my router from my PC.:4-dontkno


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Put *192.168.0.1* in the web browser. By default, the username is *admin*, and password is left blank. Click Login, then go to the Tools page. Then click the System page. There you can save the current settings the to hard drive. Then go to the Firmware page from Tools. If the version that is listed is older than what you are trying to install, then import the new firmware (.bin file) into there.


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

I did all you said to do: I have 2.01 version of firmware which is latest (according to the page). And I guess it's more up-to-date than the 1.05 I was trying to install.

I guess it's not a firmware problem.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That 1.05 is probably for a different hardware version. For firmware, it would need to start with the same number.
Have you tried resetting the router to factory default settings?
btw I'm getting off for the night now so if you're unsure I'll give you instructions tomorrow.:smile:


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

I just did, but I still have the same problem: internet shuts down when, for example, I launch my peer to peer downloading program.

Could it be that the router has an internal firewall I could shut down?

Thanks.


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you think I could create a DMZ with one of the computers of the network?
Would the other PC loose internet if I launched my P2P afterwards?

Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What P2P program is it? I just realized I think I have heard of other people with the problem. Unfortanatley, since it's a P2P program, that's against the TSF rules. Sorry.


----------



## olddutch (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok thanks a lot for your help.


----------

